# What happened to ruf.un today



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

I own ruf.un
nice pop today
Why


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

Electra America ("Electra"), the owner and operator of multifamily properties in the U.S., announced that is has today extended its offer, previously submitted to the Board of Pure Multi-Family REIT LP (TSXV:RUF.U) (TSXV:RUF.UN) ("Pure") on March 26, 2018, to acquire 100% of the outstanding Class A Units ("Units") of Pure for an all-cash price per Unit of US $7.59 (equivalent to CDN $9.79 based on today's exchange rate) which represented a 24% premium to the Units' last closing volume-weighted-average trading price ("VWAP") on the TSX Venture Exchange ("TSXV") at the time. Electra previously offered to acquire all of the outstanding Units of Pure for an all-cash price on December 12, 2017. Electra's current offer represents an increased price from its prior offer on December 12, 2017.


----------



## 1980z28 (Mar 4, 2010)

nice to know

will wait and see where it goes from here


----------

